# Frammersbach News



## bernd e (14. März 2010)

Bike & Aktiv Woche von 19. - 27.06.2010:
Klick für Bike und Aktiv Woche

Und einige Termine für Fahrtechnik-Seminare: Bikewald Spessart MTB-Fahrtechnik


----------



## bernd e (20. April 2010)

Bei den Fahrtechnik-Termine sind nur noch wenige Restplätze frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (18. Mai 2010)

Es gibt einen Zusatztermin für Girls, da der Ursprüngliche schon voll ist.
Termin 24./25.07.


----------



## bernd e (9. August 2010)

Fahrtechnik im Bikewald Spessart:

Basic-Kurs am 28./29.08. ist noch ein Platz frei
Advance-Kurs am 11./12/09. ist auch noch ein Platz frei


----------

